# Tesla Roadster, RIP



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

It came. It saw. It started to kick some ass.
And just like that, it was gone.


http://www.autointhenews.com/tesla-roadster-rip/


----------



## Tophermen (Jan 8, 2010)

That really stinks, but with the price tag of $100k (US), it's difficult to find anyone who would want to shell out that type of money for a sporty two seater. I'd love to have one if it was priced at $25k, that would be my wet-dream.


----------



## 1clue (Jul 21, 2008)

Um....

Not so much that nobody would _want_ to shell out that kind of money for a sporty two seater, but rather that somebody would want to _be able to_ shell out that kind of money.

For example, a 911 has been on my Christmas wish list since I was a teenager, but so far Santa has not thought me adequately nice.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Reading the thread at the Tesla forum I gather that this announcement was part of their IPO and that the IPO MUST mention any negative possibilities.
There is some thought that the stop in production is a possibility rather than a definite plan 

I for one hope that it does not happen that way


----------



## Tophermen (Jan 8, 2010)

1clue said:


> Um....
> 
> Not so much that nobody would _want_ to shell out that kind of money for a sporty two seater, but rather that somebody would want to _be able to_ shell out that kind of money.
> 
> For example, a 911 has been on my Christmas wish list since I was a teenager, but so far Santa has not thought me adequately nice.


Well yeah, if I had that kind of money then I would, but then again if I had that type of money then I would either invest it or consider in purchasing a house. There's so much you can do with $100k, but you're limited depending on what you do with it.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

If it is true that they INTEND to stop production, then I would not touch that IPO with YOUR #*%#.

They have a two year backlog of orders. There are plenty of rich folks who want one. There is no reason to STOP production just to tool up for a new model, because if the new model is expected to have a much larger audience then it cannot possibly be built in the same facilities.

The only other possibility would be if they were to sell the existing operation to someone else to continue building that model under license in order to raise additional capital. THAT would make sense, and would prove that Tesla-the-company is a valuable innovator of intellectual property. In that case alone I might expect the IPO to do ok despite the sale.


----------



## rik1083 (Jan 16, 2010)

I read on pistonheads that this is only due to the current elise chassis going out of production. I'm sure there will be a new elise in 2012 on a brand new chassis which tesla could use, although by the sounds of it it might be quite different to the current one which has served them well since 1996


----------

